# Pic's of winger.



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The golf cart is a pic of me showing the camera what I want you to see. My brother took two shots. flexed and non flexed. You are seeing the flexed one.  The other one looks like me but about 50% body fat.  That would be on a good day. Hey I am at the river eating and drinking and wanting to have sex. Hey two out of three aint bad.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh by the way that is an xtra large never been washed.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

You're a big old lump bruv! You must scare the other golfers away!! 

Seriously though buddy, you're looking really good! 

Predator


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Yeah, I wanted to say something abusive, but can't really pick up on anything there  Apart from, wtf are you doing on a golf cart, you're obviously not there for the golf, I can't see any clubs, do you just go down there to check out the old women butts as they bend over to line up their tee shots? Seriously though, you've got a nice build and you're cut up nicely, but stay away from the old women huh?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thats at the river. Everyone drives around on golf carts. When it is 115% outside getting into and inclosed car just doesn't seem fun. 

What is wrong with teeing up on some old lady.  When you see and old lady you think old. When I see an old lady I see experiance.  Removable teeth and all.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Looking very good winger mate, impressive shoulders, delts and very lean with it!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah, the joys of the southern Californian Sunshine.........

Looking good mate.... but the thought of an old bird with dentures does nothing for me mate.... lol...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I might add that there are not cycles in there on that pic.

He tried his one and only unsucessfull deca only cycle about a year later and never did another cycle again. I am not too sure but I think it had something to do with low test levels like six months out. But I dont know why that would detour someone from doing another cycle


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Well maybe detour from another deca only cycle, lol, but see if u can get him on some test when u run ur next one Scott


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I might add that there are not cycles in there on that pic.
> 
> He tried his one and only unsucessfull deca only cycle about a year later and never did another cycle again. I am not too sure but I think it had something to do with low test levels like six months out. But I dont know why that would detour someone from doing another cycle


Ya think. I could walk into a whore house and not get an erection. Course why would I in the first place. Low drive and all.

Oh and the old ladies thing..................they dont do it for me eather. I have a moto. Never sleep with anything worse than you have at home because you might just end up with it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> Well maybe detour from another deca only cycle, lol, but see if u can get him on some test when u run ur next one Scott


I would love to do that but I feel so good right now. I feel back to normal. Ask Scott how his drive is now?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I thought Scott said his drive was ok, with that "postcycle" stuff and concoction of other helbals hes taking?

I know what u mean though Winger, if its going well for you know, why risk fcuking it up again.... As u know i had a shakey week when I came off and I was only on dbol..... Makes u appreciate the simple things in life... erections and the like......

Im going to do a proper test cycle soon though.... I've got the cailis in just in case


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> I thought Scott said his drive was ok, with that "postcycle" stuff and concoction of other helbals hes taking?
> 
> I know what u mean though Winger, if its going well for you know, why risk fcuking it up again.... As u know i had a shakey week when I came off and I was only on dbol..... Makes u appreciate the simple things in life... erections and the like......
> 
> Im going to do a proper test cycle soon though.... I've got the cailis in just in case


Yea he's ok but not were he should be. You take your sex drive for granted. When it isn't there you sure mis the hell out of it. I think the drive is what makes the man. When my levels were low I lacked confidence, turned into pussy really. Needy, clingy, emotional hell I could go on for days.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I feel good and did have sex yesterday but there is not as much drive as normal. It seemed the **** did not get quite as hard as normal, that might be an indicator (low tess). Got stuff for that though. It has been over 9 weeks sinse last jab. But boy oh boy do I have a supply now. Cant wait to start next cycle of prop, Iranian test and EQ. Cant wait. This time I am taking proviron whole cycle and might just diet with it. I am ithcing to do another HGH cycle while on really low carbs and get alot of fat off of me then BAM!!!! Huge test cycle


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Yeah, EQ, I want some of that, I'll mix it with 2 other oils, which I'm not quite sure on yet, one of them will be probably test eth, and maybe deca too


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good for cutting. Plus mixing adrogenics and anabolics will give you the biggest bang for your buck. How do you feel now? How long was it since your last jab?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

It's been a week now, I don't want a cutting cycle, I want huge mofo'ing mass cycle  Feel fine, steriods never really effect me in terms of side effects, I've had just about bugger all side effects from this cycle, a few spots, could count them on 1 hand, and shin splints from the bloody water retention, just lucky I guess. I just hate the shin splints problem, I can't run for long


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> It's been a week now, I don't want a cutting cycle, I want huge mofo'ing mass cycle  Feel fine, steriods never really effect me in terms of side effects, I've had just about bugger all side effects from this cycle, a few spots, could count them on 1 hand, and shin splints from the bloody water retention, just lucky I guess. I just hate the shin splints problem, I can't run for long


Dont feel bad I am in perfect health and I cant run eather.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

But I need to run, I play football  and I ain't a goalie


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Interesting posys boys...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> But I need to run, I play football  and I ain't a goalie


You are one funny man. Get into comedy and stop fuucking around.



Killerkeane said:


> Interesting posys boys...


Thanks for noticing.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sanity, you dont need Daca with EQ. Just my opinion, either one or the other. If you want to do something do an oral, test and EQ.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MAN, I want to jab bad!!!!!!! 

Dieting sucks and I want to be huge!!!!!!

AGraaaaahhhh.

Got to wait. Dammit. Guess, I will have a low carb beer


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

I hate oral sh1t though, I don't want to do anadrol, cos it makes you look fat, like paul  , and I didn't think the d'bol was any good. So what else is there?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> I hate oral sh1t though, I don't want to do anadrol, cos it makes you look fat, like paul  , and I didn't think the d'bol was any good. So what else is there?


How about training hard and a good diet.  Just kidding.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey dont hijack my thread. This is my thread. You guys just railroaded my thread.  Oh is that you Insanity.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

Training and a hard diet, let me think, You really want me to spend another 6 years in the gym for something I can gain in 6 months?  , besides, I don't have the genetics for 20 odd inch arms like tuccy


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Training and a hard diet, let me think, You really want me to spend another 6 years in the gym for something I can gain in 6 months?  , besides, I don't have the genetics for 20 odd inch arms like tuccy


Tuccy,:eek: he is going to come over there and break your good arm.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

20, they are 23 and I have never seen a 23" arm before. I dont think my hands would fit all the way around them. That is freaking massive. How would you guy shirts?

But you do have good genetics Sanity if you got 18". I dont think mine will ever get that big and I know I was weighing in more than you when I was 216 lbs


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

23" fcuk me, that is scary stuff


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> 20, they are 23 and I have never seen a 23" arm before. I dont think my hands would fit all the way around them. That is freaking massive. How would you guy shirts?
> 
> But you do have good genetics Sanity if you got 18". I dont think mine will ever get that big and I know I was weighing in more than you when I was 216 lbs


I said 20 odd, and wasn't referring to tuccy  , I got my 18" arms through roids


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Real nice. That is a big arm. You dont look like they would tape that big being so lean looking. How tall are you again Insanity?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He is 6 inches.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

6 foot, a good 6 inches bigger than you


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> 6 foot, a good 6 inches bigger than you


Wow you got a 13" Johnson.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

Thank for point that out Steve, ladies, please use the correct channels to set up your date, thank you


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Would you like me to pre screen them first?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

If you could, it would be most desirable, I don't want big fat hairy mingers getting through the net, I mean, I'm gonna need a few cc's of sust to get my sex drive back up....you see my point?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Do I see your point. You are talking to a guy that had low tes levels for 9 months and you ask me if I see your point! No I dont.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

Have you tried clomid? if all else fails, theres always tamoxifen


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea I had to do 3 pct's within a 9 month time. I suspect that maybe I got a bad batch of stuff or I am just one of those guys that has a hard time after a deca only cycle.  I think the later more than the first.


----------

